# Its time to fish!



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

Went to ft Smallwood after work about 2 because I didn't want to be sand blasted at spsp. Got set up with 1 rod with chicken for cats and 1 with bws for stripers. It didn't take long for the first bite at 2:30 and reeled in a fat 18"er. Next came 2 at 20" I forgot my net so lost 1 giving it the pier swing out of the rocks. Rebaited and cast out got settled and was watching a couple of geese flying over they were flying low then my rod went off thank god for bait runners!! Dang goose hooked my line and was flapping in the water so I reeled slowly so it would get close enough to shore where I could unwrap it. It finally got close to shore and I could get in front and get the braid from around it, he was happy to be loose and I was happy not to do damage to it or lose line or rig. Reset rig and 10 min later another rock on the line and I thought I lost it but it was running in on me got him to shore and it measured to 21". No hits on chicken for cats and the rock didn't want it either. Finnaly something bigger than 7" yellow perch!! 

4 rock and a goose in 2 hours I think its on.


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

surfnsam said:


> Went to ft Smallwood after work about 2 because I didn't want to be sand blasted at spsp. Got set up with 1 rod with chicken for cats and 1 with bws for stripers. It didn't take long for the first bite at 2:30 and reeled in a fat 18"er. Next came 2 at 20" I forgot my net so lost 1 giving it the pier swing out of the rocks. Rebaited and cast out got settled and was watching a couple of geese flying over they were flying low then my rod went off thank god for bait runners!! Dang goose hooked my line and was flapping in the water so I reeled slowly so it would get close enough to shore where I could unwrap it. It finally got close to shore and I could get in front and get the braid from around it, he was happy to be loose and I was happy not to do damage to it or lose line or rig. Reset rig and 10 min later another rock on the line and I thought I lost it but it was running in on me got him to shore and it measured to 21". No hits on chicken for cats and the rock didn't want it either. Finnaly something bigger than 7" yellow perch!!
> 
> 4 rock and a goose in 2 hours I think its on.


I saw you I think. Recognized the setup. Same spot as before right? I came around 4 to mess around with a new rod.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

Yeah that was me. I like that spot or closer to the line recycler.


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

surfnsam said:


> Went to ft Smallwood after work about 2 because I didn't want to be sand blasted at spsp. Got set up with 1 rod with chicken for cats and 1 with bws for stripers. It didn't take long for the first bite at 2:30 and reeled in a fat 18"er. Next came 2 at 20" I forgot my net so lost 1 giving it the pier swing out of the rocks. Rebaited and cast out got settled and was watching a couple of geese flying over they were flying low then my rod went off thank god for bait runners!! Dang goose hooked my line and was flapping in the water so I reeled slowly so it would get close enough to shore where I could unwrap it. It finally got close to shore and I could get in front and get the braid from around it, he was happy to be loose and I was happy not to do damage to it or lose line or rig. Reset rig and 10 min later another rock on the line and I thought I lost it but it was running in on me got him to shore and it measured to 21". No hits on chicken for cats and the rock didn't want it either. Finnaly something bigger than 7" yellow perch!!
> 
> 4 rock and a goose in 2 hours I think its on.


NICE GOOSE. Hurray!! YEAH!!! GAME ON!!!!!

I screwed around up fishin Daniels tryin to catch a Brown trout they just planted yesterday.  Forget all that. Time to put away the trout rod.

Time to change gears. 

Time to do some real fishin.

Thanks for the report Surfin! :fishing: :redface:


----------



## tripleheetheet (Feb 26, 2011)

Isn't it catch and release until season starts or am I mistaken?


----------



## Hueski (Feb 5, 2012)

Nice catch. Time to pack it up and fish the bay.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

Yes C&R until April 18


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

surfnsam said:


> Yes C&R until April 18


That's when the season starts for me.


----------



## triggerfish76 (Mar 11, 2011)

I was at Daniels too. Could not catch a trout either. Feel the same way as you.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

This is a very good year for stripers. I hope they survive trophy season.


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

I plan to go to FSP this weekend if everything works out. Was all set to go last Sat. but the wind was blowing a steady 25kts and gusting to 35. Does anyone know if/where bloods are available in the Pasadena GB area yet?


----------



## smeiser78 (Jul 31, 2013)

Tracker16 said:


> I plan to go to FSP this weekend if everything works out. Was all set to go last Sat. but the wind was blowing a steady 25kts and gusting to 35. Does anyone know if/where bloods are available in the Pasadena GB area yet?


Anglers was out last weekend but we found some at the GB Wal-Mart. Pretty decent quality too.


----------



## irrompible (Mar 30, 2006)

Try Fishbones


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

Tracker16 said:


> I plan to go to FSP this weekend if everything works out. Was all set to go last Sat. but the wind was blowing a steady 25kts and gusting to 35. Does anyone know if/where bloods are available in the Pasadena GB area yet?


Fishbones


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks for the tips folks. I'll call both places tomorrow before leaving work. I've got to get out there and catch a few. Can't let surfnsam have all the fun


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

Its been a long winter Tracker I was tired of tiny perch!! Fishbones has nice worms also All About Baits, Walmart and Cobie should have them now. Hurry they will be gone very soon. Stripers I mean.


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

You're right Sam it has been a long winter. I picked up bloods at All About after work yesterday. Fished the top of the outgoing at FSP today and caught two small ones around 18" and three in the mid 20s. Nothing spectacular but ALOT of fun. I didn't get to fish last spring because I broke my collar bone and the spring before my daughter got married in early April (kids ). There were a lot of fish being caught in the mid 20" range today. Maybe they will be bigger next weekend. Or not. I don't care. I'm just glad to be back out there.


----------

